# Usted / tú (possible to switch from one to the other?)



## VenusEnvy

I have a question about using Usted vs. tú. Sometimes, the Spanish-speakers that I know use one, sometimes the other. I'll give you an example.

I work with a gentleman who is maybe 10 years older than I. He usually tutear's me. Recently, he approached me with a request for help with his English. While we were talking about it, he referred to me as Usted. Should I have, then, referred _back _to him as Usted? 

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

_Tengo una pregunta sobre el uso de Usted vs. tú. A veces, los hispanoparlantes que conozco usan uno, otras veces, el otro. Les doy un ejemplo:

Trabajo con un hombre que tiene alrededor 10 años más que yo. Suele tutearme. Recién, pidió que le ayudara con su inglés. Mientras lo estabamos hablando, me dirigía Usted. ¿Debía haberle dirigido Usted también?_



Dos preguntas más que me surgieron mientras estaba intentando a traducir esta consulta. ¿Cómo se traducirían los siguientes?:
- He approached me with a request.
- Should I refer _back _to him as Usted?


Como siempre, corrijan mis errores por favor. Si no hay, favor de informarme como puedo soñar más como un nativo en mi redacción.


----------



## Ana Raquel

Hola Venus.
Yo no cambiaría el tipo de trato por haber cambiado el tipo de relación o actividad. Una vez que se tutea a alguien ya no se cambia al trato de usted. La opción más lógica o más sencilla desde mi punto de vista sería decirle que puede seguir tuteándote.

_
- He approached me with a request._ Me preguntó ....
_- Should I refer back to him as Usted?_ ¿Debería tratarle de usted también?
_me dirigía Usted _me trataba de usted


----------



## Alundra

Hola Venus,

-Se aproximó a preguntarme
-Se acercó a preguntarme

-¿Debería dirigirme de Usted a él?

Te diré lo que hago yo.
Cuando me dirijo por primera vez a alguien que no conozco, le digo de Usted si es *de mi edad ó mayor*. Después, si él me dice que le tutee lo hago, si no dice nada, lo sigo llamando de Usted.

Espero que te sirva.
Alundra.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Venus,

Estoy de acuerdo con Ana, una vez que se tutea a alguien asi queda.
Quizas eso puede cambiar en algunos casos.

Por ejemplo, yo tengo un amigo médico, y lo tuteo cuando estamos entre nosotros o con amigos, pero si hay un paciente presente pues lo trato de Usted.
Lo mismo pasa con un amigo que es profesor, cuando hay uno de sus alumnos presentes pues lo trato de Usted.
Quizas, eso sucede con este amigo tuyo, cambio el trato por la relación "alumno - profesor".

Además, como muchas costumbres, esta varian de país en país.

 En Perú, entre la familia y amigos se tutean, y se trata de Usted con quienes no se tiene confianza, sino es una falta de respeto.

En Chile se tratan de Usted entre esposos, y con los hijos, pero con los amigos se tutean.

En Colombia, lo he escuchado en algunos amigos, y entre pareja se tratan de Usted, y se tutea a los amigos.

En fin....


----------



## Lala81

Hola Venus,

Estoy de acuerdo con Alundra. Además, el que alguien te trate de Usted (o de tú) no implica que nosotros debamos usar el mismo tratamiento. Puede darse el caso de que alguien te tutee y tú te dirijas a esa persona de Usted, ya sea por la edad de la persona o por la relación que exista entre vosotros.

Lala


----------



## Mei

Alundra said:
			
		

> Hola Venus,
> 
> -Se aproximó a preguntarme
> -Se acercó a preguntarme
> 
> -¿Debería dirigirme de Usted a él?
> 
> Te diré lo que hago yo.
> Cuando me dirijo por primera vez a alguien que no conozco, le digo de Usted si es *de mi edad ó mayor*. Después, si él me dice que le tutee lo hago, si no dice nada, lo sigo llamando de Usted.
> 
> Espero que te sirva.
> Alundra.


 
How all doing?

Si, yo hago lo mismo, aunque la otra persona me hable de tú, le trato de Usted, a no ser que me diga lo contrario. Lo que no tengo claro es como va en inglés, pero como ya se ha comentado varias veces ya lo buscaré.

Hope it helps!

Cheers

Mei


----------



## VenusEnvy

Mei: I'm good, thanks!  

Ok, gracias a todos por reponderme. Sobre si se puede cambiar formas de referir, pues, cuando estaba con mi novio (un hispanaparlante), en ciertas situaciones, me dirigía Usted, aún a la majoría del tiempo, me tuteaba. 

Para mi, es díficil acordarme decir Usted a alguien. A veces, el proximo momento despues de que las palabras vienen de mi boca, me acuerdo. Pues, lo que me confundía es que este hombre me tuteaba un día, y Usted el otro. ¿Tal vez en situaciones cuando se quiere algo, o cuando se pide algo, Usted le haga más formal o humilde al caso? Ay, no sé...

Gracias por las sugerencias sobre las frases que quería traducidas.


----------



## Mei

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¿Tal vez en situaciones cuando se quiere algo, o cuando se pide algo, Usted le haga más formal o humilde al caso? Ay, no sé...


 
Ja! yo creo que si un día te tutea y otro no es porque está nervioso por algo.... Lo que puedes hacer es si alguien te habla de Ud. contestarle igual, e incluso con personas que no conozcas y/o sean mayores que tu a no ser que te digan que no hace falta, a mi me lo dicen muchas veces, "hablame de tu"

Suerte jovencita!

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Convendría que especificaras la procedencia de tu jefe, puesto que, por ejemplo, en Costa Rica, alternan el trato de usted/vos incluso en un tono informal, entre amigos. Esa podría ser una explicación de la dubitación de tu jefe.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Pues, en realidad, el hombre es un empleado como yo, no mi jefe.

Ok, tengo otra pregunta, y la hago con esta cara . Bueno, ¿si yo le había tuteado, puedo cambiar de Usted la proxima vez?........ Ahora que lo pienso bien, creo que debía haberle dirigido Usted....  ¡¡Ay, el español!! lol


----------



## giselak

Otro detalle Venus

Como siempre, corrijan mis errores por favor. Si no hay, favor de informarme como puedo soñar más como un nativo en mi redacción.

Creo que quisiste decir SONAR como un nativo, verdad?

Saludos

Giselak


----------



## VenusEnvy

giselak said:
			
		

> Otro detalle Venus
> 
> Como siempre, corrijan mis errores por favor. Si no hay, favor de informarme como puedo soñar más como un nativo en mi redacción.
> 
> Creo que quisiste decir SONAR como un nativo, verdad?


¿Detalle? ¡Es un gran error que cometí! Pues, claro que quería decir, "Please inform me how I can dream more like a native." 

Gracias, giselak.


----------



## Mei

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Pues, en realidad, el hombre es un empleado como yo, no mi jefe.
> 
> Ok, tengo otra pregunta, y la hago con esta cara . Bueno, ¿si yo le había tuteado, puedo cambiar de Usted la proxima vez?........ Ahora que lo pienso bien, creo que debía haberle dirigido Usted.... ¡¡Ay, el español!! lol


 
Sí, lo que puede pasar es que te diga que le tutees...  

Mei


----------



## luis masci

Hay personas en mi país que aunque te tuteen, suelen usar el trato de 'usted' en determinadas circunstancias para decir algo en tono de broma. 
Lo normal es que si alguien te tutea siempre use ese esa manera para contigo.
Luis


----------



## black magic woman

yo a las personas que no conozco los trato de usted si ellos mismos me dicen no me diga usted si no tu ,entonces es mejor no creen


----------



## luis masci

La verdad es que el tuteo(voseo en Argentina) va ganando cada vez más terreno aqui. Ya es normal que personas adultas y desconocidas se tuteen.
Algunos usan este trato para todo tipo de persona, no sólo para los más jóvenes. Antiguamente se usaba que los hijos tratasen de usted a sus padres o abuelos; creería que hoy nadie lo hace. Al menos en este país.

Luis


----------



## fenixpollo

Regreso a la pregunta original, porque tengo la misma pregunta y muchos de Uds. no dijeron qué harían en esta situación:





			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> _Trabajo con un hombre que tiene alrededor 10 años más que yo. Suele tutearme. Recién, pidió que le ayudara con su inglés. Mientras lo estabamos hablando, me habla de Usted_.


 *¿Qué hacen si la otra persona cambia de tú a Usted?* 

He tenido la misma experiencia, donde los trabajadores de la cocina o de mantenimiento, por ejemplo, nos hablamos de "tú", pero cuando vienen a pedirme un favor o cuando asisten una de mis clases, cambian y empiezan a hablarme de "Usted." 

_edit: Sé que no funciona así, pero los hispanohablantes lo hacen muy seguido... no de broma, y no por olvido, sino por respeto._

Ya tengo más confianza y trato de decirles de manera muy informal, "ándale, Fulano, ¿ya nos pusimos muy formales?" o algo así para decirles de una manera juguetona que me tuteen. ¿Cómo ven?


----------



## Mei

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Regreso a la pregunta original, porque tengo la misma pregunta y muchos de Uds. no dijeron qué harían en esta situación: *¿Qué hacen si la otra persona cambia de tú a Usted?*
> 
> He tenido la misma experiencia, donde los trabajadores de la cocina o de mantenimiento, por ejemplo, nos hablamos de "tú", pero cuando vienen a pedirme un favor o cuando asisten una de mis clases, cambian y empiezan a hablarme de "Usted."
> 
> Ya tengo más confianza y trato de decirles de manera muy informal, "ándale, Fulano, ¿ya nos pusimos muy formales?" o algo así para decirles de una manera juguetona que me tuteen. ¿Cómo ven?


 
Personalmente cuando _me dirijo a una persona que no conozco_ (un cliente, los padres de un amigo o alguien de la calle a quien pregunte) le hablo de Usted y siempre le hablaré de Usted a no ser que me diga que le tutee. Y al reves igual, si tuteo a alguien y me pide que no le tutee le hablaré siempre de Usted. 

No funciona como, mmh hoy me apetece hablarte de tu... nop! Si cambia es porque no se acuerda de como te habló ayer, por eso le he puesto antes a Venus que si su compañero cada dia le dice algo distinto es que está nervioso, no se....  

De todas maneras si le dices a alguien que te tutee y no lo hace... no se... cuando me lo dicen cambio de tu a Usted.... 

Hope it helps!


----------



## MadGato

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I have a question about using Usted vs. tú. Sometimes, the Spanish-speakers that I know use one, sometimes the other. I'll give you an example.





			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I work with a gentleman who is maybe 10 years older than I. He usually tutear's me. Recently, he approached me with a request for help with his English. While we were talking about it, he referred to me as Usted. Should I have, then, referred _back _to him as Usted?
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre cuando usar usted en lugar de tú. Los hispanohablantes que conozco usan a veces uno y a veces otro. Os pongo un ejemplo.
> 
> Trabajo con un señor que tiene aproximadamente 10 años más que yo. Normalmente me tutea. Recientemente me pidió ayuda con el inglés. Mientras hablábamos del tema, el me trató de usted. ¿Debería haberle tratado yo también de usted?
> 
> 
> Dos preguntas más que me surgieron mientras estaba intentando a traducir esta consulta. ¿Cómo se traducirían los siguientes?:
> - He approached me with a request.  Se dirigió a mi con una petición / Me pidió / Me solicitó.
> - Should I refer _back _to him as Usted? ¿Debería haberle devuelto el tratamiento de usted? / ¿Debería haberle tratado de usted?
> 
> 
> Como siempre, corrijan mis errores por favor. Si no hay, favor de informarme como puedo soñar más como un nativo en mi redacción.






Hola Venus:
Cuando tienes confianza con una persona y el tratamiento entre ambos es mediante tuteo, no hay ninguna necesidad de volver a usar el usted, salvo que alguno decida hacerlo por un motivo especial.
En este caso que nos cuentas, yo supongo que el señor te empezó a tratar de usted en plan de broma, puesto que en ese momento tú eras la maestra y él el alumno. Por eso bromeaba contigo y te daba un tratamiento de respeto. Si éste fue el caso, tú no tienes que devolverle el tratamiento. Sigue hablandolé de tú.


----------



## VenusEnvy

MadGato said:
			
		

> En este caso que nos cuentas, yo supongo que el señor te empezó a tratar de usted en plan de broma, puesto que en ese momento tú eras la maestra y él el alumno. Por eso bromeaba contigo y te daba un tratamiento de respeto. Si éste fue el caso, tú no tienes que devolverle el tratamiento. Sigue hablandolé de tú.


Ooohhh! ¡Sí! ¿Sabes que? Me acuerdo de esto, y tal vez servirá contarlo.

Cuando estabmos hablando sobre el enseñarselo, me dijo, "Pues, como Usted quiera hacerlo. Podemos juntarnos en una biblioteca, si le quede bien. Usted sería mi maestra, por eso, es como Usted quiera."  Ahoooooooora lo entiendo. Por el cambio de la relación cambió de la manera en que me hablaba. ¡Entendido!

Pero,....... no creo que bromeaba porque, pues, él estaba muy serio en su petición de ayuda. De todos modos, creo que ahora lo entiendo.


----------



## Alundra

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Regreso a la pregunta original, porque tengo la misma pregunta y muchos de Uds. no dijeron qué harían en esta situación: *¿Qué hacen si la otra persona cambia de tú a Usted?*
> 
> He tenido la misma experiencia, donde los trabajadores de la cocina o de mantenimiento, por ejemplo, nos hablamos de "tú", pero cuando vienen a pedirme un favor o cuando asisten una de mis clases, cambian y empiezan a hablarme de "Usted."
> 
> _edit: Sé que no funciona así, pero los hispanohablantes lo hacen muy seguido... no de broma, y no por olvido, sino por respeto._
> 
> Ya tengo más confianza y trato de decirles de manera muy informal, "ándale, Fulano, ¿ya nos pusimos muy formales?" o algo así para decirles de una manera juguetona que me tuteen. ¿Cómo ven?


 
En este caso, opino como Fsabroso.

Si, por ejemplo, trabajas en una empresa familiar, en la que el jefe es tu primo, ó tu hermano.... normalmente, y a solas ó en determinadas ocasiones le llames de tú, pero a lo mejor, en presencia de otras personas que no saben de vuestra relación familiar os habláis de usted para diferenciar las categorías empleado-jefe.
Entre amigos pasa igual. Yo puedo tener un amigo muy amigo y tutearlo, pero en determinadas ocasiones, siempre delante de terceros... es posible que me dirija a él diciéndole de Usted.

De otra forma, no entiendo el cambio, a no ser como dice Mei, por nerviosismo.

Alundra.

Alundra.


----------



## mandarina_82

Hola a todos!!!

Bueno, empezare diciendo que en espana lo mas comun o lo mas extendido es el uso de "tu", parece que "usted" es algo antiguo o lejano, hablando en parametros de tiempo esto es algo relativamente cercano unos 30 anos?(desde que la democracia regresara a este pais, no se si tendra que ver o no, pero asi lo creo yo) en fin aun recuerdo a mi padre tratarle de usted a su madre, osea mi abuela y por tanto yo tambien, pero hoy en dia entre familia se trata de tu, en espana los esposos se tratan de tu, nunca de usted y a los hijos tmabien se les trata de tu.
tambien recuerdo haber tenido algun que otro profesor mayor que nos trataba de usted, aunque la mayoria a el le decian de tu, pero el no cambiaba su registro.

"usted" muestra ante todo respeto por la otra persona, al usar "usted" con otra persona le estas demostrando tu educacion y respeto hacia el.
en determinados casos puedes usar usted para marcar las distancias y dejar claro que no se quiere tener que ver mucho con la otra persona, aun que el uso de "usted" en todo caso simpre refleja un poco de distancia.
a mi personalmente no me gustaria que se perdiera el uso del usted en espana, pero poco lo oigo  como os digo parace que el tu se esta imponiendo.

lo normal es que cuando una persona te empieza a tutear, tu lo hagas tambien y esto se mantenga, no se da marcha atras, es decir no se vuelve a usar "usted" entre esas dos personas.

lo logico es tratar de "usted" a personas ajenas, mayores y dependiendo, tambien en el ambito laboral o escolar.

venus lo que tienes que tener claro es que cuando uses "tu", siempre usalo con la segunda persona y cuando uses "usted", usalo con la tercera persona (o sea el)

tambien me gustaria comentarte que en algunas partes de andalucia se usa "ustedes" + verbo en segunda persona del plural ejemplo "de donde venis ustedes?"; "donde ustedes comeis"
esto esta muuuuuy mal dicho y cada vez que lo oigo siento como si me retorcieran las tripas y que me disculpen los que asi lo usan pero es que esta rematadamente mal dicho.

y por ultimo solo me gustaria anadir un dicho (el cual no comparto :

"quien te empieza tuteando, te acabara puteando"

y una curiosidad:

sabeis como se siente una persona de 20 anos cuando un nino de unos 8 le dice "eh! senora me dice por favor la hora?"


Mandarina


----------



## Javier-Vega

mandarina_82 said:
			
		

> Bueno, empezare diciendo que en espana lo mas comun o lo mas extendido es el uso de "tu", parece que "usted" es algo antiguo o lejano, hablando en parametros de tiempo esto es algo relativamente cercano unos 30 anos?(desde que la democracia regresara a este pais, no se si tendra que ver o no, pero asi lo creo yo)


 
Tal vez en el contexto de España, aunque yo creo que en Mexico muchas veces es el uso del "Usted" el que tiene un sentido mas democratico.

Una persona despotica y discriminadora se evidencia en Mexico por no querer o saber utilizar el "usted" cuando habla con alguien de "clase social inferior" pero mayor de edad.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Tal vez vale notar que el hombre sí, es de México....


----------



## mandarina_82

si ya lo he dicho se esta perdiendo.


----------



## Laia

Yo no uso casi nunca el usted... sólo para preguntar, por ejemplo, dónde está una calle o una parada de autobús, si se lo pregunto a un jubilado (+ de 65 años).  Y sólo si son desconocidos.


----------



## Linda Karina

tampoco creo que bromeara, creo que intentó ser más formal porque intentaba pedirte ayuda.


----------



## KililoQey

El uso de "Usted" o "tu" es más o menos claro, aun que hay costumbres variando de la region donde se diga. En españa como se ha dicho, no se usa practicamente el "Usted" supongo que es por la falta de acercamiento que ello comprende. A lo que me refiero, el "usted" en españa queda relegado para personas desconocidas de más edad (bastante más edad) o en contextos muy formales. En todas las empresas en las que he trabajado, siempre se habla de "Tu" puesto que los jefes son jovenes (pero aun con todo son como 10 años minimo, mayores que yo) pero al querer un trato más cercano, sin "distancias" se usa el "Tu". Entre amigos, compañeros y gente de la misma edad nunca se usa, ejemplo: Perdona ¿Tienes hora? ("Tu", posiblemente persona de tu edad o en una epoca joven)
Perdone ¿Puede decirme la hora? ("Usted", persona adulta y desconocida).
Todo aquel que trate con españoles, ha de saber que a no ser que la diferencia de edad sea tan relevante como si de un cambio generacional se refiere no se usa el usted (ami niños pequeños de unos 10 años, me han llamado señor ya que a sus ojos podria ser un adulto aun q solo tenga 21 años ^_^). Creo q esto es muy sobjetivo y mas en españa, donde tal vez a la hora de trabajar cara al publico si se hace uso como modo de respeto al cliente (aun q no siempre) etc.

En sudamerica al contraro, casi no se utiliza el "tu" almenos donde yo lo he visto (Venezuela). basicamente hablan de usted, incluso de padres a hijos


----------



## elchoco

If you think about the coversation in English.  You've just approached someone for some help with something.  They give you suggestions and you could easily say "OK, Sir!"

It's like saying "Eye, eye captain", i.e. playfully using language that demonstrates your new relationship.

Just a thought

El Choco


----------



## cacalos

No hay una norma pero , al menos en España, tratamos de usted a las personas mayores, desconocidos o no cercanos a nosotros (que acabamos de conocer por ejemplo), y también a personas de un rango superior reconocido (por ejemplo un soldado a un oficial en el Ejército, un alumno al profesor en el ámbito académico, etc..) aunque esto está cambiando mucho con los jóvenes, los cuales tutean ahora a todo el mundo.

En el caso que nos plantea Venus yo no cambiaría de tú a usted salvo que entendiese que él lo hacía por marcar una distancia.

En este tema la conducta a seguir la marca el instinto de cada uno, pues no hay una regla fija. De todas formas, entre compañeros de trabajo no es normal que se traten de usted.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

En México tambien se está imponiendo el _tu _sobre el _usted_.

Mandarina comentó de manera ejemplar el uso del usted.  Aqui sólo quisiera agregar una cosa.  Yo en lo particular cambie de hablarle a una persona de _tu _a _usted_ por haber cometido el una falta de respeto.  Como dice Mandarina, para marcar una distancia, volví a dirigirme a el de _usted_. 
Bastante efectivo.  Asi no hubo ninguna discusión ni pleito.  

Venus, lo mejor que puedes hacer si persiste la duda, pregúntale porque te habló de usted.  No pienses de más.

Suerte!


----------



## KateNicole

For whatever it's worth, I do have a lot of friends that switch between usted and tú when addressing their parents.  I always thought that was weird . . . it was like their comfort level with their parents changed with the days of the week.  I also have a lot of friends that speak to their mom as tú and to their dad as usted . . . 
I also have a lot of acquaintences from my job who I only see about every other week that are sort of unsure how to address me (I'm 23 and I look about 13 lol) and I've noticed that they flip flop between usted and tu with me.  
Go figure.


----------

